# When can I wean kits?  Doe is dangerously thin...



## Paully3 (Jun 2, 2014)

Our New Zealand Doe had a litter of 11 kits almost 4 weeks ago.  I just went out to check the food and water and I noticed that she looked thin.  So I petted her and checked her out.  I could clearly feel her ribs and she seems very fatigued and panting.  She has been on 18% Manna Pro Grow formula, free fed since she kindled.  The feeder has never been empty.  The kits are now eating some pellets and drinking from the waterer as well as still trying to nurse.  Should I remove them all at once or should I pull some and then later pull some more?  I am concerned that they are sucking the life right out of her...any suggestions would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 2, 2014)

I would probably pull a few kits at a time starting at about 4 1/2 - 5 weeks old, just to be on the safe side for them. Normally I would take the boys and leave the girls with their mother longer. The panting and lying around could be due to the weather if it's as hot or hotter there as it is here. I know my buns are all lying about with the way the heat has been this week! 
It is pretty normal for a doe to lose weight, especially when feeding that many kits, but if she's free-fed, she shouldn't be losing more than she can gain back eating. When you start pulling kits, keep an eye on her to make sure she's gaining back with them gone and continue to free-feed her until she's back up to a healthy weight. I would also give her a few weeks break from pregnancy, just to be sure she's doing well before putting that kind of strain on her again.  
Hope that helps


----------



## Paully3 (Jun 2, 2014)

It does.  Very reassuring.  I gave a little BOSS tonight and some dandelion greens and put a shelf in her hutch so she can get away from the babies if she wants to.  The babies are always trying to take food from her but she usually doesn't let them.  They are a doing well and we just hope and pray that she comes out of this Ok...thanks a bunch for the help...


----------

